# una parola è troppo, due sono poche



## mikeEN-IT-FR-DE-CY-FI

As Italian users may know, "Una parola è troppo, due sono poche" is an expression used by 'Nonno Libero' in the Rai Uno television series _Un Medico in Famiglia_. It doesn't really mean anything, just makes you think a bit, I like it...

BUT! I'd like to know how to say it in some different languages:​
Chinese​
Russian​
Finnish​
Spanish​
...and any others people may wish to add for good measure!

(For those who don't understand Italian, the English translation would be: "One word is too many, two are too few"...

Thanks!​


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Uma palavra é muito, duas é pouco.

Jazyk


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hmm...Afghan Persian version:

_Yag legat bisyâr zyât az, deaux legatâ bisyar cam astan. 

_Just an option, extremely colloquial.


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

Üks sõna on liiga palju, kaks liiga vähe.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

एक शब्द अधिक है, दो शब्द थोड़े है
[ek shabd adhik hai, do shabd thoDe hai]

*Urdu:*

*ايک لفظ زياده ہے، دو الفاظ تهوڑے ہے*
[ek lafz zyaadaa hai, do alfaaz thoDe hai]

*Gujarati:*

એક શબ્દ બહુ વધારે છે, બે શબ્દો બહુ થોડા
[ek shabd bahu vadhaaré Che, bé shabdo bahu thoDaa]


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Mike.

In Russian: Одног*о* сл*о*ва м*а*ло, двух - мн*о*го. / Odnog*o* sl*o*va m*a*lo, dvukh - mn*o*go.
You can add сл*и*шком / sl*i*shkom (too) to add emphasis: Одног*о* сл*о*ва сл*и*шком м*а*ло, двух - сл*и*шком мн*о*го. But I'd prefer the first sentence, it's expressive enough.


----------



## Mutichou

In French, I would say: "_Un mot est trop, deux sont peu._"


----------



## sapphira

Chinese:
一个字太多，两个字太少。


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch: *Eén woord is teveel, twee woorden zijn te weinig.*


----------



## epasf

*Spanish:* Una palabra es mucho, dos son poco.


----------



## mikeEN-IT-FR-DE-CY-FI

Wow! Thanks everyone... now the world can share this bizarre "proverb"... (which perhaps has a moral, but I can't think how to explain it!)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
一言では多すぎるが、二言では足りない。
A good conundrum


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

_Ein Wort ist zu viel, zwei zu wenig._


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

What about: 

Spanish: Una palabra es demasiado, dos son poco/dos no bastan

Is that impossible to say?

Andreas


----------



## Aftonfalken

Andreas_Jensen said:


> What about:
> 
> Spanish: Una palabra es demasiado, dos son poco/dos no bastan
> 
> Is that impossible to say?
> 
> Andreas


 
Looking at the english translation I would say that you can say it that way too:

Una palabra es demasiado, dos son muy poco.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
Jedno słowo to za dużo, dwa za mało.



Etcetera said:


> Hi Mike.





Etcetera said:


> In Russian: Одног*о* сл*о*ва м*а*ло, двух - мн*о*го. / Odnog*o* sl*o*va m*a*lo, dvukh - mn*o*go.
> You can add сл*и*шком / sl*i*shkom (too) to add emphasis: Одног*о* сл*о*ва сл*и*шком м*а*ло, двух - сл*и*шком мн*о*го. But I'd prefer the first sentence, it's expressive enough.​



I don't understand Italian but as I see how the English version goes I think there's a mistake in your translations.
_Shouldn't they read:_
_Одног*о* сл*о*ва мн*о*го, двух - м*а*ло._
Одног*о* сл*о*ва сл*и*шком мн*о*го, двух - сл*и*шком м*а*ло.​ 



mikeEN-IT-FR-DE-CY-FI said:


> [...](For those who don't understand Italian, the English translation would be: "One word is too many, two are too few"...
> [...]​



​​


----------



## Abbassupreme

Bienvenidos said:


> Hmm...Afghan Persian version:
> 
> _Yag legat bisyâr zyât az, deaux legatâ bisyar cam astan. _
> 
> Just an option, extremely colloquial.


Wow.  I'm confused as to how to pronounce that.  Anyway:
In Tehrani Persian (Western Persian/Iranian Persian):
Yek loqat ziyâd ast, dou loqât kam ast. (This is VERY formal)
Colloquially:  Ye loqat ziyâde, dou loqât kame.


----------



## mikeEN-IT-FR-DE-CY-FI

Hehe, I'm glad such a thought-provoking phrase is providing for interesting difficulties in being translated... 

The thing I like about this "proverb" is that is looks as if it should mean something, but actually doesn't make a lot of sense... just messes with your head a bit!! 

Still, thanks for your ongoing input, everyone! It's an interesting topic now!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Jedna reč je premnogo, dve su premalo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

mikeEN-IT-FR-DE-CY-FI said:


> The thing I like about this "proverb" is that is looks as if it should mean something, but actually doesn't make a lot of sense... just messes with your head a bit!


I bet it sounds strange to you. 
The original version is just upside down: *Una parola è poca e due sono troppe.

*


----------



## Zsanna

I see the Hungarian is still missing. However, now I don't know which version to translate. 
All right, the first one here: Egy szó sok, kettő kevés.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, I would say _unu vorto estas troa, du ne sufiĉas_.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Jedno slovo je moc, dvě jsou málo.


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _una paraula és massa, dues són poques_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :* _una paraula est troppu, duas sun pagas_


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Μια λέξη είναι (πάρα) πολύ, δύο είναι λίγες»* [mɲa ˈlek͡si ˈine (ˈpaɾa) poˈli ˈði.o ˈine ˈliʝes] («πάρα» = intensifying particle "very" is added for emphasis and I think it makes the expression more natural).


----------



## elroy

Arabic:
الكلمة الواحدة هي أكثر من اللازم، والكلمتان الاثنتان لا يكفيان


----------

